

Ask HN: How do you get your first power user?  - helios

In pg's 5 Founders essay (http://paulgraham.com/5founders.html) he references Paul Buchheit's advice that "it's better, initially, to make a small number of users really love you than a large number kind of like you."<p>I write a blog (http://joonreport.com) and I've been struggling to get a small number of users to really love it. So I'm hoping the HN/YC community could chime in on how they got their first power user (in my case, reader)? Where did you find them (did they find you?) / How did you find them? How did you get your first user to love what you're doing -- to love what you've created?<p>For example:<p>-Did you email your friends explaining what it is and hopefully it just clicked with someone, at which point, you engaged in a constant dialogue with them?<p>-Did you submit your work to as many bloggers as possible, with the goal of them writing a story?<p>If you get a story, it seems to me that this may generate some initial traffic, but I don't think (I could definitely be wrong) this is the best solution to getting your first power user. Getting that first user who really loves you.<p>Anyway, any input you provide is much appreciated.
======
exline
I feel it is a bit of stretch to compare a product user to a blog reader.
Having users who love your product will a) point out things that need fixing,
b) give lots of great feedback. A product is something they have to use (you
hope), its solving a problem. I don't feel that way about a blog.

I suppose a great reader will also provide feedback which is what you are
asking about. Sorry no ideas here.

I have some users who love my software, but I rarely hear from them because
the software just works. But then again my product is rather boring and not
fun to talk about. I got my users by having software that solves their problem
and I provide top notch customer support.

~~~
helios
i think you're right.

with endless choice in terms of news, analysis, opinion, etc., it's difficult
to get people's attention. but i think the general definition of creativity --
the production of something original and useful -- is the answer to my
dilemma.

in other words, i think YC's motto of "make something people want" definitely
applies here. the answer is probably that people don't want just another blog
to read.

just another blog doesn't fix or solve anything for people.

but i do think the problem of getting initial users who love what you've
created is a problem for all creators. and i was hoping a useful discussion
about that would be the focus of this thread.

anyway, i'll keep tinkering. thanks for the input.

------
coryl
I might think that the issue lies within the actual product/market fit. You
really have to make life better for the power user, as that pretty much
defines how they become power users. If your product doesn't or can't make
life AMAZING for some small group of people, then I don't think you can get
power users no matter how hard you try.

